# Anyone going in the morning 4-25



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going in the morning to the state park to do some wading. If any body is going out in a boat and need another person I have $20 for gas. I know it isn't much but its all I can spare this week. Call 409-457-6149


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Rusty, if you go today, I assume someone has to pick you up somewhere at southern border. The wind is bad today.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I found a protected area. tide was coming. Fished for 3 hours water looked good. not on bite. So I called it a day


----------

